# Travelling To Pta/jhb



## Adksuperman (2/7/14)

Hi Guys/Gals

I will be travelling to JHB/PTA on monday from CT. If there is anything that you JHB/PTA peeps need from the retailers in CT, I can collect and drop of it at a central point for you guys.

I will stay in Roodepoort but will be travelling to PTA daily.

I can only transport small items( read vape gear/juice etc.) so please don't ask me to collect your furniture 

Mods please move to appropriate place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (3/7/14)

id like a bottle of elvis breakfast from lekka vapours please , and im in roodepoort @Tristan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest (3/7/14)

Adksuperman said:


> Hi Guys/Gals
> 
> I will be travelling to JHB/PTA on monday from CT. If there is anything that you JHB/PTA peeps need from the retailers in CT, I can collect and drop of it at a central point for you guys.
> 
> ...


How many bottles of Elvis's Breakfast would you be prepared to smuggle for me?


----------



## Adksuperman (3/7/14)

As much as @Tristan can make before sunday


----------



## Chef Guest (3/7/14)

Have PM'd him. let's see...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ziti (8/7/14)

Met @Adksuperman yesterday to collect up my LekkaVapors order. Had a quick chat as well..steeping, mods...nice.
Thanks again @Adksuperman, and nice to meet you. 
Oh and the juice...wow, good stuff @Tristan!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (8/7/14)

@ziti @Chef Guest 

Where do yous reside ?


----------



## ziti (8/7/14)

I'm in Florida, and I see you're in Roodepoort? @shabbar. 
West side/rand vape meet on the cards?


----------



## shabbar (8/7/14)

I Just moved from florida to Helderkruin , name ?

I stayed in florida for over 15 years had a convenience store in hull street


----------



## ziti (8/7/14)

Lol, I just moved to Florida from Centurion. Haven't even been here a month, lol. 
At least I know where Hull street is. 
My name is Ziyaad. Yours?


----------



## shabbar (8/7/14)

Shabbar , oh okay cool , where about are you staying ?


----------

